
iPhone 7 – finger print on display screen - chintan39
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2015/0036065.html
======
mtgx
Qualcomm's Sense ID already works this way, although curiously no one has
implemented it yet (it hasn't been out for a long time, though). I wonder if
this would make it more easy for malware to steal that same fingerprint
pattern, though.

